# 75k visitors and rising



## Strawkitty (Jul 7, 2013)

Something going on?


----------



## Teal (Jul 7, 2013)

What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## -Ko- (Jul 7, 2013)

Teal said:


> What the hell are you talking about?


The main site. The users online stat (check the bottom of any FA page) keeps rising. It's over 95k last I checked, so I'm inclined to believe the site is being DDoS'd.

Edit: To put things into perspective, the average number of users online at any time (that I have seen, anyway) has been roughly in the 10-15k range. So, this is a *huge* spike.
Edit 2: Over 100k users now.


----------



## Strawkitty (Jul 7, 2013)

The site stats at the bottom of the page shows there's 90k guests on furaffinity that appeared in space of some 15 mins and the site is starting to lag out. I guess it's another DDoS attack?


----------



## -Ko- (Jul 7, 2013)

It seems likely that it is indeed a DDoS attack, but I could be wrong. I'm no moderator or admin, so I'm really only making a guess here. It might just be some more problems on the server side not counting users correctly, or being unable to handle the sudden influx of users returning from Anthrocon.

I guess we just have to wait for the official word from site staff.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello there. I don't have an official word on what is going on but it is being looked into. Just poking around though if you look at the sudden jump and the amount of reported people at Anthrocon, the numbers don't add up. It would make sense if 5000-6000 people were to suddenly show up, but not 48000+.

As soon as we have word of what is going on we will let you all know.


----------



## -Ko- (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you for looking into it so quickly. Indeed, the numbers didn't match up to me (because yes, that's a huge gap, haha), so I figured it had to be something other than just people returning home from the con. 

Best of luck on pinpointing the problem!


----------



## Teal (Jul 7, 2013)

Still rising. ;_; so slow....


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 7, 2013)

157k as of now.


----------



## Teal (Jul 7, 2013)

Make it stop T_T


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 7, 2013)

And they're not even registering; the cheek!


----------



## Kasune (Jul 7, 2013)

177k+. At first it was annoying, now it's kind of disturbing. o___o


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 7, 2013)

Is there anything that can be done, or does it just have to ride out?


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 7, 2013)

182K and rising right now


----------



## ZENX49 (Jul 7, 2013)

For now, this seems to be a ride-it-out kind of thing until an administrator can assess this absurd influx of guest connections. Nothing user-end can do for now sadly.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 7, 2013)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Is there anything that can be done, or does it just have to ride out?



We could stop refreshing to watch the number get bigger? x3


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 7, 2013)

ZENX49 said:


> For now, this seems to be a ride-it-out kind of thing until an administrator can assess this absurd influx of guest connections. Nothing user-end can do for now sadly.



Guess I'll have to wait to finish posting my new submissions


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 7, 2013)

We're looking into it right now and trying to figure out what's going on.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 7, 2013)

The Chinese Gold farmers are at it again.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm sure what you mean by "users" is lurkers/guests. The only _actual _users I've seen on here has been never above fifty in my experience.


----------



## FoxWolfie (Jul 7, 2013)

Dragoneer said:


> We're looking into it right now and trying to figure out what's going on.



Just prior to going down, I noticed nearly 200,000 users, of which 190,000 were on as guests.  Could you simply log off all users who are signed in as guests until the problem is figured out.  I know, it probably isn't that simple.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 7, 2013)

FoxWolfie said:


> Just prior to going down, I noticed nearly 200,000 users, of which 190,000 were signed in as guests.  Could you simply log off all users who are signed in as guests until the problem is figured out.  I know, it probably isn't that simple.


"Guests" doesn't mean they are signed in. They are simply just viewing the forum.


----------



## -Ko- (Jul 7, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> "Guests" doesn't mean they are signed in. They are simply just viewing the forum.


We're talking about the main site, not the forums. That's where the problems are.

But yes, same thing applies, it just means lurkers, not people that are signed in.


----------



## idejtauren (Jul 7, 2013)

There are even more now than before FA went down for a few minutes, and still rising.


----------



## Corto (Jul 7, 2013)

The IP range has been traced, and assassins have been dispatched. Please hold. I'm hungover please ignore this, I don't even know what an IP is


----------



## -Ko- (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow, we've almost reached 300k. I'm... honestly impressed the site is still holding up, albeit just barely.


----------



## Saga (Jul 7, 2013)

Guise. 
300,000 now.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 7, 2013)

And here I thought Corto did his own dirty work. Have to hire assassins now, huh?


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 7, 2013)

Corto said:


> The IP range has been traced, and assassins have been dispatched. Please hold. I'm hungover please ignore this, I don't even know what an IP is


I expect only the best of assassins from Corto. 

That or they'll probably barge into his house well "NO"  and close his laptop.


-Ko- said:


> Wow, we've almost reached 300k. I'm... honestly impressed the site is still holding up, albeit just barely.
> 
> Edit: Awesome. Glad to hear it was figured out!


Note ALL text in Corto's post.


----------



## Aerux (Jul 7, 2013)

Guest-attack culprits: "RUN AWAYYY, RUN AWWAYYYYYY!"


----------



## FoxWolfie (Jul 7, 2013)

-Ko- said:


> But yes, same thing applies, it just means lurkers, not people that are signed in.



Temporarily turning off guest access should knock all of them off at once, without affecting those who are actually signed in - assuming that they can do that.


----------



## -Ko- (Jul 7, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Note ALL text in Corto's post.


Yeah, I caught that after. I feel like an idiot, haha.


----------



## Corto (Jul 7, 2013)

Just to clarify, I was joking and FA hasn't started any assassinations I'm aware of. I just woke up from cheap whiskey and have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 7, 2013)

Update everyone!

We have confirmed that this is a DDOS. We are working on resolving it at this time.


----------



## -Ko- (Jul 7, 2013)

FoxWolfie said:


> Temporarily turning off guest access should knock all of them off at once, without affecting those who are actually signed in - assuming that they can do that.


I honestly don't think that's possible, but then again, I'm not staff so I don't know for certain. It just seems like it would be easier to take the entire site offline for everyone than it would be for a 'few' (lol) select users.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 7, 2013)

Corto said:


> Just to clarify, I was joking and FA hasn't started any assassinations I'm aware of. I just woke up from cheap whiskey and have no idea what's going on.



To sum up: Many guests on FA mainsite. 
It go slow. 
Furfag cries of agony are heard by mods/admins 
Mods/admins say "I do thing" 
Here we are now. 
Nothing truly new.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 7, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> To sum up: Many guests on FA mainsite.
> It go slow.
> Furfag cries of agony are heard by mods/admins
> Mods/admins say "I do thing"
> ...


See Trp's post above.


----------



## -Ko- (Jul 7, 2013)

Called it. Hope it gets resolved soon.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 7, 2013)

Raptros said:


> See Trp's post above.



I never said they wouldn't fix it :I
I said they said they'll fix it.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 7, 2013)

Hooray! FA is becoming more popular!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 7, 2013)

Who bothers ddosing a furry site anyway?


----------



## Aetius (Jul 7, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Who bothers ddosing a furry site anyway?



Neckbeards.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 7, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Who bothers ddosing a furry site anyway?



God's loyal disciples :V

To far?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 7, 2013)

Man, people are actually trying to DDOS FA?
That sucks.

Wonder who's doing it, and why.


----------



## Corto (Jul 7, 2013)

Pfff, DDOS on FA is _so _2011. Get on with the times, internet nerds!


----------



## -Ko- (Jul 7, 2013)

Over a 150k drop in 'users' so far, as well as almost-normal loading times.

Thanks, FA staff.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow, talk about a pathetic DDOS.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 7, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Wow, talk about a pathetic DDOS.



His mother probably called him to dinner.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 7, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Wow, talk about a pathetic DDOS.


Or maybe the staff is just that competent?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 7, 2013)

Still cleaning up the attack. I think we've banned over 100+ IPs thus far.


----------



## thoron (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow, the number of visitors is dropping quickly, Carto's assassins are quick and efficient.


----------



## Teal (Jul 7, 2013)

Yay, the site is being fast-ish again!


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 7, 2013)

thoron said:


> Wow, the number of visitors is dropping quickly, Carto's assassins are quick and efficient.



Corto's assassins are highly trained at stopping, closing, and locking things. 

Generally with a comment at the end that either makes you giggle or shamed.


----------



## Corto (Jul 7, 2013)

We proud ourselves in banning with extreme prejudice.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 7, 2013)

Corto said:


> We proud ourselves in banning with extreme prejudice.



Massacred enough accounts to be tried at the Hague.


----------



## Corto (Jul 7, 2013)

I've got my own little section in the Geneva Convention. It's written entirely in screams.


----------



## Kasune (Jul 7, 2013)

Back up to 60K as of 11:15PM. Not sure if the admins are already aware, just throwing it out there.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 8, 2013)

Kasune said:


> Back up to 60K as of 11:15PM. Not sure if the admins are already aware, just throwing it out there.



http://static.giantbomb.com/uploads/original/4/40549/2427147-slap_fight.gif

A dramatic recreation of last night's DDOS.


----------

